# Amanda and Dasher are honored



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

At the 2010 HCA National Banquet last Saturday night Amanda received not one, but two awards for the accomplishments she and Dasher (Bellatak Dash of Holiday Cheer AXJ, AX, CD, RN, HC, TDI, CGC) have done in Rally, Agility, and more.

The first award was for the 2*009 PERFORMANCE VERSATILITY AWARD* and then she also was awarded the *2009 HIGH SCORING RALLY DOG*

Great Job Amanda and Dasher. I am so proud of you both. Your awards are in the mail.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Woo-hoo, Amanda and Dash! What an honor! It must have been hard to not be able to be there in person to receive them. Life and a job can be such a drag at times. 

How exciting for you, though! Great job!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a nice reward for all your hard work, Amanda & Dash. Congrats!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Dude, that is awesome!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

CONGRATS GUYS!!

Ryan


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Way to go Amanda, quite an accomplishment.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww-darn having to miss it too. Thanks Kathy- for giving Dashie such a great start as he came to me just a happy go lucky dog who just wants to have fun. That is pretty cool to hear that he has done so well and he is so young though. He is a dreamy Neezer who has had one heck of a year and I am so happy I get to be on the other end of his leash. Well, since we don't usually use a leash, I am the one who gets to carry the treats, toys, and ribbons and keep him from visiting his friends for a few mins when we play in the ring! 

But I do have to say his grandma is quite a few titles behind but he will forgive you or we will blame it on the margaritas! Dash has no clue on the titles and just hopes he gets another cheeseburger! 

Bellatak's Dash of Holiday Cheer MXJ, MX, CD, RA, HC, TDI, CGC


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You rock!!!! :rockon:


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Huggie is so proud of his cousin. Dasher is his hero! Congratulations, Amanda for doing such a great job with him. You have really accomplished a lot together! Huggie sends you both a :kiss: and a :hug:.

Barbara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is amazing, Amanda!!! Congrats to you and Dasher on a job well done.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW!!! Congratulations Amanda and Dasher. That's fantastic and well deserved!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It was so fun to hear you be awarded, Amanda! Congratulations!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Amanda, congratulations to you and your little Renaissance Man! Truly impressive!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> It was so fun to hear you be awarded, Amanda! Congratulations!!


Ditto! Congrats, Amanda and Dasher!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yippee!! Amanda, that is so wonderful! You and the Dasherman make all of us proud!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww I wish I could have been there to hear that! Congratulations Amanda and Dasher! You two are amazing!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Amanda & Dasher!!!!! You guys make such a wonderful team, I love hearing about all your accomplishments and we look forward to seeing all you do in the future.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Amanda and Dasher! You both certainly deserve it... What a team!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

YEAH!!! We were so excited to hear your names at the awards banquet and we all cheered for you! Congrats!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww thanks Ann- everyone should have had a cosmo on me- just send me the tab


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Heartiest Congratulations! You and Dasher are an amazing team! We are so proud of you! :cheer2::clap2:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda and Dasher. I saw my first live agility trial at the National. I had only seen them on TV prior to Wednesday. It was so much fun to watch. The dogs looked so happy to be doing what they were doing.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

That is so great. I am so happy for you and Dasher. Congrats!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:rockon: Congrats Amanda and Dasher! :rockon:

What a shame that you and Ryan both were unable to attend and you were both honored.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

just catching this! that is awesome! you are a rockstar amanda!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Awww thanks Ann- everyone should have had a cosmo on me- just send me the tab


Darn! If only I'd known that a few days ago! LOL Show up next year and I'll buy your drink!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats Amanda and Dasher!!

Dasher, enjoy your cheezburger!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

A round of applause for both of you, Amanda and Dasher!! Next year for sure you need to plan on being there . . . it's not far away at all. Still hoping to catch Dash perform at some point.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan- it all started with me volunteering and watching once and I do know you have a sheltie-hint hint!

Kathy- The closest I have gone to you is Charlotte but if we go further, I will definitely let you know. I really wanted to go to National this year but I just started my new job so I couldn't ask for my first week off!

Thanks everyone for being so supportive!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great job Amanda and Dasher!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

View attachment 31958
Wonderful news! You work so hard...and have fun with your smart Dasher. I think you deserve an entire wall of awards!!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Glad to hear the Dashman is still rockin'! Congratulations !


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Thats incredible! I can't imagine the hard work and dedication it takes to make that happen. You guys must have such a special bond. Bravo!:clap2::cheer2::clap2::cheer2:


----------

